# My 1949 Indian Vertical Scout



## Bikermaniac (Apr 26, 2021)

Bought only frame and engine. I will make it a rider first and then dissasemble it and restore it in full.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2021)

Nice!
I love the engine on those.
The cylinder head looks like an airplane engine.
Good luck with the build.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 27, 2021)

Love them Indians!


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 27, 2021)

love it!


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 30, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Nice!
> I love the engine on those.
> The cylinder head looks like an airplane engine.
> Good luck with the build.



Thanks man.


----------



## gben (Jun 5, 2021)

Somewhere there is a photo of my uncle's Indian vertical twin after he ran it into the side of a building and smashed the front-end, I will ask older family members if it is around. My father used to have one of these in the attic of his garage minus the engine, someone he knew cut the frame with a torch to get the engine out to use in a go-kart. This bike is one of the main reasons Indian went down the tubes, they tried to build this bike to compete with the British parallel twins, but it was even slower and less reliable than the British bikes so was a nail in their coffin. My old man was a Matchless/Indian dealer, I think he may have some new rocker-arm bushings for these in a drawer in his garage still, but I think all the other Indian parts went bye-bye years ago.


----------

